# Nfpa 409



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

nope. no real suprises in there. you can read it online tho, just like the NEC and most of their other documents, you just need to create a login. its free.

http://www.nfpa.org/aboutthecodes/list_of_codes_and_standards.asp?cookie_test=1


----------



## captkirk (Nov 21, 2007)

I vaugly remember doing a grounding grid for a fuel storage tank at an airport. we cadwelded about 15 rods and used #4 copper.


----------



## kbsparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Copy that on the 15 ground rods. Exactly the number in this spec. 

As for the #4 wire, I noticed the words "Counterpoise wire" -- something that is used for radio tower grounding grids??


----------

